# TVB greyed out in FIVR menu (ThinkPad P17 Xeon 10855)



## stagnationpoint (Nov 2, 2021)

Any particular reason this may be the case? I was trying to "uncheck" that TVB box so that I would not throttle north of 70*.

Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2021)

Does the FIVR window say Locked at the top of it?






If the BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control then you will not be able to clear the TVB box either. 
Everything is locked.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Nov 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Does the FIVR window say Locked at the top of it?
> 
> View attachment 223409
> 
> ...



Yes, I believe all 10th gen intel chips and onward have locked voltages. I was not aware this would also lock TVB. Thanks for the clarification. I am going to post my configuration here in a minute, would be interested in hearing if I missed any marks or if I should revise some of my settings. I will post partial screen snips of my TS settings.

The only change from these snips are during heavy usage when I need it, I will check the high performance box to have the EPP at 0. Otherwise while I am doing mundane admin tasks I keep it unchecked for obvious reasons.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2021)

stagnationpoint said:


> I believe all 10th gen intel chips and onward have locked voltages.


That is not true. It depends on the manufacturer. Many laptops with 10th and 11th Gen CPUs can be undervolted as long as a manufacturer leaves that option unlocked. Many MSI laptops have that option available. On those laptops, you usually need to access the advanced BIOS settings.

Setting the lock bit also locks out Turbo Ratio Limit adjustments.


----------



## stagnationpoint (Nov 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> That is not true. It depends on the manufacturer. Many laptops with 10th and 11th Gen CPUs can be undervolted as long as a manufacturer leaves that option unlocked. Many MSI laptops have that option available. On those laptops, you usually need to access the advanced BIOS settings.
> 
> Setting the lock bit also locks out Turbo Ratio Limit adjustments.



Do you see anything on my settings that would hold me back on a benchmark?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 2, 2021)

stagnationpoint said:


> Do you see anything


Everything looks good. Can you maintain the full 45.00 multiplier on all threads during a stress test like Cinebench? 









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You can double click on the ThrottleStop monitoring table if you need to monitor all threads at the same time.

Open up Limit Reasons while this test is running and watch for anything lighting up red.

Setting the turbo time limit to 3.67 million seconds probably does not accomplish anything. You have PL1 and PL2 set to the same value so the default 28 seconds should be fine.

Congrats to Lenovo for including a decent heatsink and fan. This lets you take full advantage of the rated specs of your CPU. Seeing a laptop capable of running WAY over the 45W rated TDP is nice to see.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## stagnationpoint (Nov 2, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Everything looks good. Can you maintain the full 45.00 multiplier on all threads during a stress test like Cinebench?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lenovo can't take all the credit, I removed the keyboard since it doesn't leave my office much. Brought my net temps down about 10*C.


----------

